# Squier Bullet star 1 (not strat like)



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

I own a Squier Bullet Star 1 from the 80', when I had long hear sdsre ... Recently I played it, and the guitar was noisy , so one of my buddy lent me Bill Lawrence pickup to give it a try. Do you know where I can find the wiring diagram? When I opened the pot cavity, I saw an unconnected wire (blue) ... again the bullet version has its cavity at the back of the guitar (not strat like).


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Not much activity on the thread ... Well I found the information on the fender site... so here it is:
http://www.fender.com/support/diagrams/pdf_temp1/stratocaster/0134200A/SD0134200APg2.pdf

The main reason why I was saying "not strat like" is simply because there is no large pick guard... here is the baby:

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060242.jpg

Well, I was getting muddy tone so I wanted to figure out if I could modify the simple low pass filter.. but for now I simply changed the original single coil pickups (which work perfectly as a AM radio, and very noisy), by some Bill Lawrence pickups. And while changing pickup why not shielding the guitar  ... So I took few pictures for you:

Here are the back cavities before:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060243.jpg

As I said in a different post I jammed the tremolo with oak block, to allow me using heavy jazz string and get a lot of sustain
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060245.jpg

Original wiring:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060247.jpg

Sloppy jack 
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060252.jpg

I took evidence that the body isn't plywood  
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060253.jpg

And here are the new pickups:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060251.jpg

Spring cavity done (Note I used extra on the guitar surface to make contact with covers )
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060255.jpg

Pots caviy done:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060258.jpg

Pickups cavities before shielding:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060260.jpg

Pickups cavities after shielding
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060261.jpg

BTW: I had to shield the wire hold between cavities to electrically link them together (pickups, spring, pot)
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060262.jpg
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060263.jpg

Conductivity test:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060265.jpg

Cover shielding
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060266.jpg
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060267.jpg

Wiring done (as the original design):
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060268.jpg

So now I can play my squier in front of my big 21 inches screen without noise in single coil position... heaven!

I didn't change the humbucker yet. I'm planning to eventually change it with something from "www.tonefordays.com" (J S Moore)...Let's buy excellent canadian product, however I have no clue which model to pick... so I'm on hold for now

OK now I have a tricky question for you guys.... on the neck you can read "made in korea" HOWEVER the serial number indicates the the guitar was made in US... (serial number with "E" prefix) . It was made in 1987-88... SO... Is it really Korean or US? Just the neck is Korean, body US? The Korean Fender/Squier should start with the following prefix : CN or VN
Here is the serial number:
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060248.jpg
Sorry you can see my camera on the plaque reflection...
For more information: http://www.fender.com/support/usa_instruments.php

Cheers....


----------



## Dragonspell069 (Jul 15, 2010)

hi just wanted to let u know that i own a squier bullet star one but mine has a black body.
yours is 87 , mine is a 85 . i got her in the late 90's barely used . i saw the pic's and i just have to say nice job on the sheilding and the wiring. all post pic's ove mine when i get my cam working again . if you could can you send me the wiring diagram . i cant seem to find mine. thanks


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure, I'll do this next week though  I have to reverse engineer it .... Heavy weekend coming for me! Ciao Man


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You did a great job on the shielding and wiring !!...and it seems all the work paid off.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*E serial numbers*

I had a few of those Korean Bullets, they are great little guitars. The E serial is also found on Japanese guitars and when they started producing them in Korea they used left over Japanese parts and also serials. Fender did this a lot, you can find E4 serials on USA Standards from '87 and '88, when that series was introduced in very late '86, Fender are tricky like that. Some Korean Fenders have S serials confusing people that they are from the '70s. I have also had a few Korean guitars with the E serials.

Cheers Dave.

Dave's Vintage Guitars


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Dragonspell069,

Sorry for the long turnaround, but I was kinda buzy. The wiring diagram is exactly the following:
http://www.fender.com/support/diagra...134200APg2.pdf 

I reused all original pots and switch. I had considered to change the jack, but after the job, the guitar was par to expectation.

However I highly recommend to change the original single coil pickup. I used Bill Lawrence pickup, but JS moore 
J S Moore Custom Guitar Pickups - Home
is heavily recommended in a lot of thread. I'm still considering to change the humbucker with one of his, but I don't use the HB much.

Good Luck


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Dave, Thanks a lot for the information


----------



## elfriede (Dec 17, 2010)

bought it new 1988 in germany and still play on it (and will ever do)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/gumv-1-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/gumv-2-jpg.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

That is a cool looking guitar. The first photo of the white one early in the thread reminds of the Jerry Cantrell model G&L.


----------

